# Help! Moving From US to NZ



## LBLachut (Dec 12, 2011)

My husband and I will be moving from US to NZ in February 2012 for his job. The company is moving our stuff, but we will not find a place until we are there. We want to try and find a 3 bed 2 bath however, we aren't sure what kind of space is standard. What should we definitely bring? I know a lot of our electronics will not work. I also don't want to be buying stuff if we don't have to. Thoughts, opinions, from people who have made the move would be much appreciated. Also, we are in our late 20's-early 30's and will moving to Christchurch area. Where should we live? We would like to be able to walk to shops, bars, restaurants. Thanks in advance.

Laura


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

LBLachut said:


> My husband and I will be moving from US to NZ in February 2012 for his job. The company is moving our stuff, but we will not find a place until we are there. We want to try and find a 3 bed 2 bath however, we aren't sure what kind of space is standard. What should we definitely bring? I know a lot of our electronics will not work. I also don't want to be buying stuff if we don't have to. Thoughts, opinions, from people who have made the move would be much appreciated. Also, we are in our late 20's-early 30's and will moving to Christchurch area. Where should we live? We would like to be able to walk to shops, bars, restaurants. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Laura


Hi Laura,

Having made 3 international moves in the past 2 years my advice is this:

Bring sentimental things, anything household that is quality & will suit life in a new country bring.
Every time we moved I shipped my cookware (stainless steel saucepans purchased over 30 years ago, which are still perfect & used on a daily basis.

Quality bedding & clothes. Music & DVD collection (buy a multi region DVD player)

Don't bother with electrical goods.

I used the theory that each carton I packed would cost approx $100 to ship; therefore were the contents of each carton worth more than $100 or could I sell them & replace them with the proceeds?

I did buy top quality bedding & clothing (during sales saving 50% on retail) 

On a recent trip to USA I found prices were very low so stock up on anything you need in clothing, footwear, towels etc.

trademe is great for buying other items, I bought a large Maytag fridge/freezer for $250 in excellent condition. Kiwi's don't know Maytag & buy local whitegoods Fisher & Paykel which I have had bad experiences with. My last Maytag washing machine is still going strong after 25 years so I always sing their praise.

Cannot answer your Christchurch question as I live in Auckland, did spend a week in Christchurch a few years ago in Merivale & liked that, but other people can advise you better.

Good luck with your upcoming move.


----------



## ashtims (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi! Can't really help you with the moving bits, I only brought enough for a 1 month "trial" visit. In regards to Chch, real estate is crazy at the moment. Rent has gone up quite a lot in some areas of the city since the quakes. My husband and I were looking at properties in November and everywhere we went was bombarded with other people looking as well.

We live in the Riccarton area, which is a good location for walking to shops and restaurants. It is building up quite nicely too. More restaurants and shops are opening up here. It is relatively cheap compared to other places, but prices have gone up here and it is close to UC so expect a lot of students.

Other places that have restaurants, bars, etc nearby would be Merivale and Addington. No matter where you look ALWAYS ask about earthquake damage and if the property has been checked by EQC, and ask what steps will be taken to fix any damage. Some places are doing fixed terms for 3-6 months, then bringing in workers to fix damage.

Hope that helped! If you want to know anything else just ask!


----------

